# Kribs question



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok i want a realy different fish for my comunity tank, could i keep a kribs with the fish i have (list below in pink) i have read mixed reviewes on the aggresion of aggresion? And if not, any sugestions on what i could get


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've always found kribs to be very mellow when not spawning


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

On all honesty I think the krib will pick on some of the fish. Yes, they are mellow but they can be nippy and vicious when breeding. You could try a ram.


----------



## dunning3075 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have kribs with the following fish

10 cardinal tetra
6 assorted plattie
3 black skirt tetra
5 white skirt tetra
5 panda corry
1 two lined corry
1 pleco

They get along great!!!!

The only aggression I had was toward the ghost shrimp I had in the tank and they didnt last a week after adding my kribs


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive found kribs to be one of the more iffy species of dwarf cichlids. they are the only one ive ever had problems with personally but it doesn't hurt to try but they are super fast and impossible to catch. the one i had beat up everything and took me 8 hours to catch. maybe check out the german blue rams or electric blue rams maybe even an appistogramma or two. curviceps are neat and super peacefull same with keyholes.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They are not really so bad. We kept them with fish that inhabited different water levels than them or hid really well and saw no problems. (Spotted bush fish, clown pleco, and two African Butterflies). 
My advice is just not to keep them with anything that hangs around on the bottom, like loaches. I think plecos are ok because they end to hide and are fairly peaceful themselves. But don't expect to get any fry with your setup. The parents will feel too threatened by all the other fish if tey DO manage to get as far as laying eggs, and then they will eat them.


----------

